# [Résolu][SystemRescueCD] sur DD validation du passwd

## doulinux

Bonjour,

ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas touché à Gentoo, j'utilise essentiellement SystemRescueCD sur DD pour effectuer toutes mes sauvegardes.

Comme SystemRescueCD est sur DD le minimum est de revalider la demande de passwd, ce que j'avais fait avec SystemRescueCD 2.7.0.

Je tente de refaire la manip sur la nouvelle version 5.1.2 sans succès !

J'ai déjà modifié l'environnement graphique et configuré le Wifi sans pb, je suis actuellement dans cet environnement.

Voici ce que je faisais en 2.7.0 et qui ne fonctionne pas en 5.1.2

1) Extract OK :

```
root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % . ./000_Extract-Seul

mount: /dev/loop1 is write-protected, mounting read-only

 Extraction

/mnt/custom is mounted -> ok

there is enough estimated free space here (37284 MB) -> ok

cannot copy bootprog to /mnt/custom/customcd/isoroot/ (non critical error, maybe be caused by "docache")

/mnt/custom is mounted -> ok

Keymap to be loaded: fr

FAIRE DES MANIP

Puis passer Génération-seul

root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % 

```

2) Modif de /mnt/custom/customcd/files/bin/bashlogin ; je modifie seulement la fin :

```
# ============ SHELL PROMPT ============================

#exec $SHELL --login

exec /bin/login

```

Que je pousse dans 

```
/mnt/custom/customcd/files/bin
```

3) Modif du passwd dans l'environnement :

```
root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % . ./IntFicModif1

root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % passwd

Changing password for root

Enter the new password (minimum of 5 characters)

Please use a combination of upper and lower case letters and numbers.

New password: 

Re-enter new password: 

passwd: password changed.

root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % . ./IntFicModif1

/etc

/etc/shadow

/root/.config/xfce4/panel

/root/.config/xfce4/panel/datetime-15.rc

/var/log/messages

root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % /bin/login

sysresccd login: root

Password: 

root@sysresccd /root % exit

root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % 

```

IntFicModif1 liste les fichiers modifiés depuis 1mn dans :

```
root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % cat IntFicModif1

find /bin -mmin -1 -print

find /boot -mmin -1 -print

find /etc -mmin -1 -print

find /home -mmin -1 -print

find /lib -mmin -1 -print

find /lib64 -mmin -1 -print

find /opt -mmin -1 -print

find /root -mmin -1 -print

find /sbin -mmin -1 -print

#find /sys -mmin -1 -print

find /tftpboot -mmin -1 -print

find /usr -mmin -1 -print

find /var -mmin -1 -print

root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % 

```

4) Je pousse le /etc/shadow dans /mnt/custom/customcd/files/etc

```
root@sysresccd /mnt/custom/customcd/files/etc % cp /etc/shadow .

cp: overwrite './shadow'? y

root@sysresccd /mnt/custom/customcd/files/etc % ll shad*

-rw-r----- 1 root root 701 Dec 16 03:58 shadow

root@sysresccd /mnt/custom/customcd/files/etc % chmod 600 shadow

root@sysresccd /mnt/custom/customcd/files/etc % ll shad*        

-rw------- 1 root root 701 Dec 16 03:58 shadow

root@sysresccd /mnt/custom/customcd/files/etc % 

```

Dans la 2.7.0 shadow est en 600, j'ai essayé dans la 5.1.2 en 640 et en 600 : même pb

Donc là, j'ai mes 2 fichiers modifiés, il ne reste plus qu'à générer :

```
root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % . ./900_Generation-Seul

Génération

/mnt/custom is mounted -> ok

there is enough estimated free space here (37812 MB) -> ok

mksquashfs /mnt/custom/customcd/files/ /mnt/custom/customcd/isoroot/sysrcd.dat

Parallel mksquashfs: Using 4 processors

Creating 4.0 filesystem on /mnt/custom/customcd/isoroot/sysrcd.dat, block size 131072.

[=====/

...

Writing to 'stdio:/mnt/custom/customcd/isofile/sysresccd-20171216-0404.iso' completed successfully.

xorriso -as mkisofs -joliet -rock       -omit-version-number -disable-deep-relocation       -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat       -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table       -eltorito-alt-boot -e boot/grub/efi.img -no-emul-boot       -o /mnt/custom/customcd/isofile/sysresccd-20171216-0404.iso       -volid my-srcd /mnt/custom/customcd/isoroot --> 0

Final ISO image: /mnt/custom/customcd/isofile/sysresccd-20171216-0404.iso

Copies .iso dans MK_Rescue pour la prochaine fois

Copies dans l'environnement sysrescueCD

mount: /dev/loop2 is write-protected, mounting read-only

Copie dans l'environement de sda1 (Partition de boot)

Fin !

Rebooter !

root@sysresccd /root/MK_Rescue/sysrcd_512 % 

```

Tout se passe bien comme pour les autres générations.

Au boot sur le nouvel environnement, j'ai bien la demande de passwd

mais la connexion tombe systématiquement en échec.

Où est l'erreur ?

Y aurait-il des nouveautés dans la procédure de connexion, ça fait 5 ou 6 ans que je n'ai pas suivi l'évolution Linux, que je ne connais pas particulièrement bien, je suis un vieux d'Unix !   :Sad: 

J'ai fait plusieurs dizaines d'essais même en récupérant la ligne root du /etc/shadow de la 2.7.0 ... !!!

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions !Last edited by doulinux on Thu Dec 21, 2017 6:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Salut. Et si tu commençais par essayer d'expliquer ce que tu cherches à faire et pourquoi?   :Wink: 

----------

## doulinux

Bonjour El_Goretto et MERCI de t'intéresser à mon pb !

 *Quote:*   

> Comme SystemRescueCD est sur DD le minimum est de revalider la demande de passwd

 

J'ai une partition de boot dans laquelle j'ai un grub qui me fait un multiboot sur :

- un SystemRescueCD 0.4.1  (https://forums.system-rescue-cd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1746&p=8380&hilit=banque#p8380) personnalisé pour accéder à ma banque (on arrive directement sur la page d'accueil de ma banque au boot, on ne peut pas en sortir, et quand on quitte Firefox on fait un shutdown)

- un SystemRescueCD 2.7.0 personnalisé dans lequel j'ai revalidé la demande de passwd et qui fonctionne !

Ces deux SystemRescueCD personnalisés sont sur le DD dans la partition de boot.

J'ai un Windows 7 sur une autre partition.

Au bout j'ai le choix :

1) - accéder à ma banque en toute sécurité le SystemRescueCD étant en mémoire il n'y a aucune trace sur le disque (0.4.1)

2) - manager mes sauvegardes Window7 avec GParted (2.7.0)

3) - accéder à Window7

Bien que personne n'accède à mes PC, étant un vieux malade de la sécurité Unix, je ne laisse pas un OS sans mot de passe, il me semble que c'est le minimum.

Si je laisse le PC à un gamin il aura vite fait de me lancer GParted et tout me flinguer !!!

Donc, je cherche à remplacer ma 2.7.0 qui commence à dater par la dernière 5.1.2 qui me plait bien.

J'ai presque fini la personnalisation sur DD, notamment l'environnement système et Firefox, il ne me manque plus qu'à revalider la demande du passwd.

Je fais ce que j'avais fait pour 2.7.0, tout est détaillé dans mon premier post.

- La demande de passwd s'effectue correctement mais tombe en échec   :Sad: 

Comme ça fait belle lurette que je ne suis pas l'évolution des Linux, j'ai pensé qu'il y avait de nouveaux contrôles... de nouveaux fichiers impactés... lors de la procédure de connexion ???

- vérification de date des fichiers... j'ai fait un touch des /etc/passwd et /etc/shadow

- j'ai également un /etc/shadow- j'ai fait plusieurs essais : le supprimer, le laisser tel quel, l'écraser par mon nouveau /etc/shadow... BREF RIEN N'Y FAIT  :Sad: 

C'est la raison pour laquelle je poste ici et non dans le forum de SystemRescueCD qui n'est pas très actif, dans l'espoir qu'un gourou Gentoo pourra me dépatouiller   :Smile: 

Encore une fois personne n'accède à mon PC, c'est pour le fun et surtout pour valider mon neurone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Donc tout çà, c'est pour générer une nouvelle iso simplement avec un mot de passe root custom dans sysrescuecd, que tu vas ensuite booter via grub?

Pour référence (pour ceux qui lisent aussi ce thread):

pour modifier l'iso et la regénérer, la documentation est ici

pour booter une iso sysrescuecd avec un mdp root custom, il y a une option au boot: rootpass

Pour info, ton premier post est détaillé... mais mal (désolé  :Wink: ). Les étapes que tu décris mettent en jeu plein de scripts maison dont on n'a aucune chance de voir ce qu'ils font. Mon conseil: refait tout à la main, ligne à ligne, sans script, en gardant une trace, et compare avec les étapes de la doc officielle, voir s'il n'y a pas une divergence.

L'autre piste, à part un customisation de l'iso qui n'est plus bonne, serait que tout simplement le mot de passe root est paramétré au boot de sysrescuecd (ce qui serait logique, vu l'option rootpass). Tu as essayé le mot de passe par défaut sur ton iso "custom"?

Hors sujet: ne considère pas que ton accès banque est "sécurisé" depuis un sysrescuecd 0.4.1 ou n'importe quel autre OS antédiluvien dont les composants sont bourrés de failles de sécurité.   :Confused: 

----------

## doulinux

Merci pour ta réponse

 *Quote:*   

> Donc tout çà, c'est pour générer une nouvelle iso simplement avec un mot de passe root custom dans sysrescuecd, que tu vas ensuite booter via grub? 

 

Oui mais pas seulement, je personnalise aussi le reste Firefox dans lequel j'introduis mes favoris, plus le fameux Adblock...

 *Quote:*   

> pour modifier l'iso et la regénérer, la documentation est ici 

 

Oui c'est ce que j'utilise, je ne suis pas capable d'inventer.

 *Quote:*   

> pour booter une iso sysrescuecd avec un mdp root custom, il y a une option au boot: rootpass

 

MERCI, je n'avais pas vu cette nouvelle option, enfin depuis la 2.7.0

Donc je vais essayé cette possibilité :

 *Quote:*   

> L'autre piste, à part un customisation de l'iso qui n'est plus bonne, serait que tout simplement le mot de passe root est paramétré au boot de sysrescuecd (ce qui serait logique, vu l'option rootpass). Tu as essayé le mot de passe par défaut sur ton iso "custom"? 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Hors sujet: ne considère pas que ton accès banque est "sécurisé" depuis un sysrescuecd 0.4.1 ou n'importe quel autre OS antédiluvien dont les composants sont bourrés de failles de sécurité. 

 

J'en suis conscient, c'est aussi pour ça que je refais tout avec une 5.1.2

Mais aussi et surtout pour rester en éveil   :Very Happy: 

Je n'ai pas de pb de customisation :

Mince cijoint déconne, je pousse chez moi :

[Edit 23.12] Image supprimée

Encore MERCI !Last edited by doulinux on Sat Dec 23, 2017 6:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doulinux

Je m'y suis attelé plutôt que d'aller prendre l'air...

```
rootpass=123456
```

c'est visiblement pour : Network configuration and remote access

J'ai restauré /etc/passwd et /etc/shadow de l'.iso original.

J'ai refait les manip :

Changement du password avec passwd dans l'enrironnement Extrait.

Modif du /bin/bashlogin comme précédement.

Génération comme pour toutes les autres personnalisations qui fonctionnent : environnement graphique, Wifi, Firefox avec Adblock et mes favoris...

Au boot j'ai bien la demande de password.

Mais elle tombe toujours en échec.

Je pense donc que ce n'est pas une modifiction de la procédure d'authentification Linux.

Je pose ma question sur le forum dédié à SystemRescueCD :

[Edit 21/12 07:05 Image supprimée] Résolu

Encore MERCI El_Goretto,

Si j'ai des infos je viendrai les poster ici.Last edited by doulinux on Thu Dec 21, 2017 6:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

 *doulinux wrote:*   

> Je m'y suis attelé plutôt que d'aller prendre l'air...
> 
> ```
> rootpass=123456
> ```
> ...

 

L'authentification par mot de passe d'OpenSSH (le "remote access"?) se base sur le mot de passe système du compte utilisateur.

----------

## doulinux

OK merci.

j'ai essayé avec rootpass=123456 : même problème : demande de mot de passe OK, connexion refusée.

C'est comme s'il y avait un contrôle de cohérence, de date par exemple, avec d'autres ressources.

Dans les années 90 sous Unix les mots de passent étaient stockés dans /etc/passwd. Je n'hésitai pas à faire des copier/coller de pans entiers d’utilisateurs dans ce fichier. Je n'ai jamais eu de pb.

A partir des années 2000 /etc/shadow est apparu également sous Unix. Pareil, je n'hésitai pas à faire des copier/coller de pans entiers d’utilisateurs dans ce fichier. Je n'ai jamais eu de pb. Meme si ce n'était pas bien   :Wink:  .

Si des administrateurs Unix/Linux pouvaient me confirmer que c'est toujours possible, ça m'éviterai de chercher dans cette direction.

A tout hasard j'ai essayé :

```
touch /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
```

mais sans résultat   :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Peux-tu décrire comment tu as introduit ton mot de passe ?

"chez moi ça marche" depuis des années déjà, je l'ai bien défini dans les fichiers de config syslinux et grub

----------

## doulinux

Bonjour xaviermiller et MERCI de t’intéresser à mon pb !

Dans ma première partition qui est le boot j'ai un grub qui me fait un multiboot qui fonctionne depuis plus de 10 ans.

Au besoin je modifie le menu.lst pour ajouter, modifier... un boot

je boote déjà sur 2 SystemRescueCD personnalisée 0.4.1 et 2.7.0 Plus Win7

Dans la 2.7.0 j'ai fait une revalidation du passwd de root ça fonctionne à merveille à la louche depuis 5 - 6 ans

comme tout çà est un peu vieux et que la 5.1.2 d'origine me plait bien je refais les mêmes manip

Je boote sans pb sur cette 5.1.2 dans laquelle j'ai déjà fiat pas mal de personnalisations qui fonctionnent très bien :

- modif de l'environnement graphique, latop VAIO + écran TV en HDMI en extension, suppression du Keypad, vallidation de ma souris logitech M505

- configuration de mon Wifi

- configuration du systeme locales, PATH...

- personnalisation de Firefox, ajout de Adblock et mes favoris, j'ai collé précédemment un lien sur une image

- ce matin j'ai personnalisé le montage de Filesystems externes à SystemRescueCD

Tout ceci pour dire que, jusqu'à présent, j'arrive sans pb à faire des personnalisations...

ENFIN j'y arrive   :Confused: 

Pour le mot de passe root : 

Dans l'extraction d'une 5.1.2 déjà personnalisée, je lance :

```
passwd root
```

- Je saisis mot pwd

- Je vérifie en lançant :

```
/bin/login
```

ça fonctionne, je sors par un exit et me retrouve dans l'environnement initial

Je copie /etc/shadow dans /mnt/custom/customcd/files/etc

Je modifie juste la fin de /mnt/custom/customcd/files/bin/bashlogin

```
# ============ SHELL PROMPT ============================

#exec $SHELL --login

exec /bin/login
```

je lance la génération, comme pour les autres customisations,

Et je reboote.

Au boot j'ai bien la demande de password, mais elle tombe toujours en échec !

J'ai fait plusieurs dizaines d'essais

- pousser le /etc/passwd

- touch des /etc/shadow et /etc/passwd pensant qu'il pouvait y avoir des contrôles de validité des dates de modif

- j'ai fait avec un passwd à vide

- avec un passwd = 123456 et utilisé la directive rootpass dans le boot de menu.lst

- j'ai même fait avec un passwd compatible clavier US et clavier FR au cas où...

Bon là je suis SEC   :Sad: 

Je précise encore, je suis seul à toucher au PC, donc le passwd n'est pas un réel pb pour moi,

sauf que je suis un maniaque de la sécurité, du coup je n'en dors pas, je suis debout depuis 0h30   :Razz:   :Razz: 

HELP   :Exclamation:   :Laughing: 

----------

## doulinux

Bonjour,

@xaviermiller, quand tu dis que ça marche est-ce que c'est sur une 5.1.2 ?

Sinon j'ai fait un essai avec l'.iso sans modif dans une machine virtuelle Java sous Win7.

Dans un terminal j'ai lancé /bin/login

1ère  fois pwd vide -> échec

2ème fois pwd = 123456 -> échec

Je mets un pwd perso et c'est OK

[Edit 21/12 images supprimées] Résolu

Ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris, ce qui ne serait pas la première fois   :Wink: Last edited by doulinux on Thu Dec 21, 2017 6:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca fonctionnait avec des versions 2 et 3, j'arrivais à me connecter en SSH avec le mot de passe établi. Je n'ai pas encore récupéré les dernières versions, je suppose que cela fonctionne encore.

Pourquoi voudrais-tu entrer le mot de passe localement ? Tu es déjà root.

----------

## doulinux

C'est une connerie de vieux   :Exclamation: 

En fait perso je n'en ai pas besoin, chez moi personne ne touche le PC.

Donc je m'invente des trucs pour passer le temps.

Comme mes rescue son sur DD, un gamin ou un vieux   :Shocked:   qui les démarrerait pourrait tout me flinguer.

Par contre dans le cadre d'une utilisation professionnelle il me semble que c'est un minimum.

Sur ma 2.7.0 je me demande le pwd avant de lancer startx à la main, histoire de me retrouver dans une console comme au bon vieux temps.

MERCI de ta réponse rapide, n'y perd pas de temps, moi je n'ai que çà à faire.

Je vais à la ville   :Smile: 

@+

----------

## doulinux

Bonjour,

c'est résolu   :Very Happy: 

Dans la 5.1.2 /etc/shadow est modifié à chaque boot   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Dans la 2.7.0 /etc/shadow n'était pas modifié au boot

Donc dans l'.sio j'introduis un /etc/shadow_sav qui correspond à celui qui a été généré par la commande :

```
passwd root
```

Et je modifie le /bin/bashlogin dans l'iso comme suit :

```
# ============ SHELL PROMPT ============================

#exec $SHELL --login

cp /etc/shadow_sav /etc/shadow

exec /bin/login

```

Au boot le password est demandé sur la console, et celui que j'ai entré précédemment valide la connexion.

je dois tapper startx pour charger l'environnement graphique.

Si je sors de l'environnement graphique, je retombe sur sur la console avec demande de mot de passe

Contrainte :

Si je mets dostartx dans le lancement Grub, je ne passe pas par exec /bin/login donc pas de demande de password

et je ne valide pas les autres modifications que je fais dans l'environnement.

Je préfère cette petite contrainte plutôt que de laisser un SystemRescueCD sur DD en accès libre dès le multiboot Grub.

J'ai supprimé les 2 images précédentes.

Up2Share est visiblement HS. Désolé je pousse encore chez moi :

Voici une nouvelle image pour contrôle que je supprimerai dans quelques temps :

[Edit 23.12] Image supprimée

Encore MERCI à vous.

J'ai encore quelques velléités de customisation :

- revalider alsa

- ajouter un 2ème Firefox 24.0 en plus pour lequel j'ai fait une barre de recherche évoluée

- ajouter un Thunderbird

Donc à bientôt certainement   :Wink: 

----------

## doulinux

Bonjour, comme le sujet est consulté, j'apporte une correction.

/bin/bashlogin est relancé toutes les minutes, je ne me souvenais pas de ce comportement, mes logs grossissaient et le FS passait en "busy" sous GParted   :Surprised: 

J'ai donc déplacé la copie de shadow, le montage du FS et l'environnement banque  dans /etc/inid.d/sysfs

J'aurais bien essayé de les mettre dans des autorun mais je ne sais pas à quel moment ils sont lancés...

Fin de /bin/bashlogin

```

# ============ SHELL PROMPT ============================

#exec $SHELL --login

## Modif DUF

#   ATTENTION bashlogin est relancé toutes les minutes

#   Donc le montage du FS NTFS ainsi que la copie de shadow se trouvent dans :

#   /etc/inid.d/sysfs

#

exec /bin/login

#
```

Dans /etc/init.d/sysfs

```

----------------

NB pour FIREFOX :

L'environnement Banque' réalisé par 'ZY_dobanque_1.cmd'

Est lancé dans :

/etc/init.d/sysfs

## Copies de l'environnement pour Firefox dobanque

#

# ---- run mount_cmd_cmd if asked on cmdline (dobanque) ----

cat /proc/cmdline | grep -q "dobanque"

if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]

then

        /bin/ps -ef | grep xfce4-session > /dev/null 2>&1

        if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]

        then

                /bin/sh /root/ZY_dobanque_1.cmd >>/root/ZZA_LOG_dufour1.log 2>>/root/ZZA_LOG_dufour2.log

        fi

fi

#

AVEC :

## Restauration pour mot de passe au login

#

/bin/cp /etc/shadow_sav /etc/shadow

## Montage du FS NTFS commun avec Windows

#

# ---- run mount_cmd_cmd if asked on cmdline (domount) ----

cat /proc/cmdline | grep -q "domount"

if [ "$?" -eq 0 ]

then

        /bin/sh /root/ZY_mount_FS_NTFS.cmd >>/root/ZZA_LOG_dufour1.log 2>>/root/ZZA_LOG_dufour2.log &

fi

#
```

----------

